

Show HN: Funge++, a procedural Befunge-93 Extension - CzechsMix

So I got inspired today, and threw this together.<p>it&#x27;s a procedural extension of the Befunge-93 language called Funge++<p>Linked, you&#x27;ll find the open source C++ interpreter I made for it, FungePP. (you&#x27;ll have to build from source, as I&#x27;ve only compiled and tested it for 64-bit Ubuntu 14.04 )<p>The key change is the addition of the gate control or &#x27;H&#x27; which has the following behavior, &quot;pop y, x, and d. move the PC to x,y with direction d%4 where 0=N,1=E,2=S,3=W&quot;<p>With this addition, (essentially a goto) Fungoid programmers like myself can now implement the procedural programming paradigm. I&#x27;ve attached some sample Funge++ programs to both demonstrate the gate, and backwards compatability with Befunge-93<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;CzechsMix&#x2F;FungePP
======
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized. You'd be better off posting this with a link
to the page, then including your text as a first comment in the thread.

~~~
CzechsMix
I didn't know that, Thank you!

